# I finally got it



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

My builder finished my car and it's in my garage. Yea!


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks great!😁👍


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

She looks great! Very nice.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sweet...nice to see Tempest around.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yum yum

I love left hand starts 

and STARLITE Black

congratulations !!!


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> ....
> and STARLITE Black
> ...


My painter hated doing the black. It shows every flaw.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Way better as a Tempest instead of another GTO clone, NICE JOB!!!!!!


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Sweet! Just in time for cruising.


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Right, just in time for the summer. Looks awesome and wish you many happy miles.


----------



## pkentander (Dec 9, 2021)

I am jealous. I just finished the mechanical (engine, brakes etc.) and mine is off to the painters. 1965 GTO. I changed a lot of things on my car. Kept the color, bluemist slate, but went to tri-power and a 4-speed. I have done everything so far but am to old to do body work any more. Love everyone keeping these old cars alive.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Congratulations, @kevin1727 ! That Tempest is BAD ASS.  
Hope you have an amazing summer of cruising in it.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

The lower tier cars are very popular with me. I love it! What's it got under the hood? Looks like some very tasteful upgrades. Later model dual MC is a must for a car you plan on driving.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Jared said:


> The lower tier cars are very popular with me. I love it! What's it got under the hood? Looks like some very tasteful upgrades. Later model dual MC is a must for a car you plan on driving.


3rd photo down shows the engine compartment. I have never liked the '64 GTO hood. I think I like the smooth Tempest/Lemans hood far better. Nice job!


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

"How sweeeet it is"


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

very very nice, love it


----------



## toomanytoys (Dec 8, 2020)

Sweet looking ride!! I have a soft spot for a 65 one of these days and a Tempest or Lemans would do just fine.


----------



## 65goatfan (11 mo ago)

I like that a lot, awesome looking car. My 65 is starlite black.


----------



## 4rd4fun (Oct 24, 2019)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

kevin1727 said:


> My builder finished my car and it's in my garage. Yea!
> wish I could say the same waiting going on 2 years dealing with this car bus. I'll never do it again.
> 
> View attachment 153203
> ...


----------



## Miko66 (Jan 6, 2022)

kevin1727 said:


> My builder finished my car and it's in my garage. Yea!
> 
> 
> View attachment 153203
> ...


Very nice. Next to do, road trip. Enjoy.


----------



## kevin1727 (Aug 4, 2021)

Only doing short trips. The builder left many things undone but wanted me to have it for a while to see what I thought and maybe wring out any issues. Dang, I'm finding a lot of things still left to do, and a lot of stuff that doesn't satisfy my eye.


----------



## 64since65 (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm jealous too. I'm probably still 2 years away from driving mine. And I agree that you were VERY smart to put in that dual master cylinder. My car was totaled when one of the front brake lines failed and I still had the single master cylinder. (But it wasn't worth much by then so I bought it back and had it repaired.) I'll never even go for a ride in one with a single master cylinder again.


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

64since65 said:


> I'm jealous too. I'm probably still 2 years away from driving mine. And I agree that you were VERY smart to put in that dual master cylinder. My car was totaled when one of the front brake lines failed and I still had the single master cylinder. (But it wasn't worth much by then so I bought it back and had it repaired.) I'll never even go for a ride in one with a single master cylinder again.


So sorry to hear about the brake line failure - I've heard of a few of those horror stories too, so I upgraded to dual-cylinder 4 wheel power disks on my '66 restoration. Like you, I am probably still 2 years out from driving it though, but it's good to see you and other guys gutting it out, doing things right and getting these beauties safely back on the road. Keep it up!


----------

